# ممكن تشغيل جهاز المحمول على بطارية السيارة ؟؟



## Eng_Bandar (16 أغسطس 2009)

يا أهل الخبرة ممكن تشغيل المحمول ببطارية السيارة ؟؟؟؟؟

ممكن تزويدنا بهذه الدائرة ؟؟؟؟؟

أو حتى اسم الجهاز؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Eng_Bandar (17 أغسطس 2009)

ليه يا جماعة ما فيه رد غريبة ؟؟؟؟؟

لو أكتب موضوع في كيفية سرقة ما في الجوال أو الكمبيوتر أو فك شفرة الرسيفر لوجدت المشاركات بأعداد مهولة لا أدري لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 أغسطس 2009)

اخى
يباع فى السوق شاحن من بطارية السيارة يأخذ من مكان الولاعة لشحن الموبايل كل طراز له جهاز و ربما تجد شاحن لكل الماركات
عبارة عن مقاومة و زينر بجهد يساوى خرج الشاحن


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (18 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

* موضوع رائع جداً بالنسبة لي.

* أرجو من الإخوة الكرام المشاركة ووضع أبسط المخططات اللازمة .

...........والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## Eng_Bandar (18 أغسطس 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> يباع فى السوق شاحن من بطارية السيارة يأخذ من مكان الولاعة لشحن الموبايل كل طراز له جهاز و ربما تجد شاحن لكل الماركات
> عبارة عن مقاومة و زينر بجهد يساوى خرج الشاحن


 
أخي ماجد أنا أقصد جهاز اللابتوب و ليس الجوال


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أغسطس 2009)

أخى
معذرة السؤال الأصلى لم يكن واضحا
ممكن لكن الدائرة ستكون أصعب قليلا ولك خيارين
1- هنا عديد من الردود تحوى انفيرتر للحصول على 220 فولت متردد من 12 مستمر يمكنك استخدام أحدها
2- ارفع الفولت من 12 إلى ما يناسب اللاب توب مباشرة وذلك يتطلب 
أ - حاول الحصول على وصلة شاحن الجهاز


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أغسطس 2009)

أخى
معذرة السؤال الأصلى لم يكن واضحا
ممكن لكن الدائرة ستكون أصعب قليلا ولك خيارين
1- هنا عديد من الردود تحوى انفيرتر للحصول على 220 فولت متردد من 12 مستمر يمكنك استخدام أحدها
2- ارفع الفولت من 12 إلى ما يناسب اللاب توب مباشرة وذلك يتطلب 
أ - حاول الحصول على وصلة شاحن الجهاز
ب - قيس جهد خرج الشاحن و تياره
ج - اعمل دائرة dc-dc ترفع الفولت و غالبا سيكون من 12 إلى 18 فولت مستمر​


----------



## Eng_Bandar (19 أغسطس 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> معذرة السؤال الأصلى لم يكن واضحا
> ممكن لكن الدائرة ستكون أصعب قليلا ولك خيارين
> 1- هنا عديد من الردود تحوى انفيرتر للحصول على 220 فولت متردد من 12 مستمر يمكنك استخدام أحدها
> ...


 


مشكور أخ ماجد على المساعدة و تقديم الفكرة وارجو كل من قرأ المشاركة و عنده علم أن يقتدي بالأخ ماجد في رده على المشاركات و ليس غريب عليه لأن ردوده كثيرة على اسئلة المشاركين


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الحفراوي

حياك الله

بطاريات السيارات 12 فولت يمكنك عمل دائرة رفع كما تفضل الأخ ماجد جزاه الله خير 
ولكنها ستكون معقدة وصعبة حيث أنك ستحول من dc الى ac ثم نرفعه الى القيمة المطلوبة ثم نحوله مرة أخرى إلى dc ثم نثبته بمثبت ومنظم للجهد 

الطريقة الأسهل هي توصيل بطارية إضافية إلى بطارية السيارة فنحصل على جهد 24 فولت وفي هذه الحالة سنحتاج مثبت ومنظم للجهد فقط وهي دائرة سهلة جدا ويمكن عملها بسهولة وأيضا أجهزة اللابتوب تختلف في تغذيتها ويمكن ضبط مثبت الجهد عند القيمة التي يعمل عليها اللابتوب

وفقكم الله


----------



## Eng_Bandar (20 أغسطس 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الحفراوي
> 
> حياك الله
> ...


 
الله يعطيك العافية 
عندي سؤالين الأول لو وضعت بطارية إضافية هل تؤثر على السيارة ؟
الثاني كم يحتاج اللابتوب من تيار و جهد ؟ 

و مشكور


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 أغسطس 2009)

الإخوة
هناك دوائر DC-DC Converter تسمى Buck-Boost باستخدام ملف و ترانزيستور سويتش و ثنائى سريع القطع تعطى جهد أعلى من المصدر
هنا نظريتة و قوانينه
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck%E2%80%93boost_converter
هنا بعض الدوائر
http://discovercircuits.com/P/pwr-buck-boost.htm
وهنا ملف بى دى اف من شركة Intersil المنتجة للمتكاملات
http://www.intersil.com/engineeringtools/tools/buckandboostcircuit.pdf
و هذه الدائرة تستخدم فى كل التليفزيونات فى دائرة الأفقى المسماة "لاين" للحصول على حوالى 700 فولت تمهيدا للحصول على جهد الشاشة 30ك فولت

بالنسبة لإضافة بطارية سيكون الأمر خارج السيارة طبعا وهذا صعب لأنها مصممة على 12 فولت
الفولت والتيار تجده مكتوب على شاحن اللاب توب و غالبا 18 فولت 1 - 2 أمبير حسب الطراز


----------



## Eng_Bandar (21 أغسطس 2009)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررر لك أخ ماجد 
تستحق أن تكون مشرف متميز


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لتوصيل بطارية إضافيه يتم بدون دمجها مع بطارية السيارة يتم التوصيل على التوالي بأخذ الطرف الموجب من بطارية السيارة و توصيله إلى الطرف السالب للبطاريه الإضافيه وأخذ الطرف الموجب من البطارية الإضافية ويكون الجهد بينه و بين جسم السيارة (الأرضي أو السالب) 24 فولت إلى دائرة المثبت ويمكن استخدام مثبت حسب جهد التغذية الخاص بجهاز اللابتوب الخاص بك وهناك مثبتات جهد متغيرة الخرج يمكن التحكم في جهد خرجها إلى القيمة المطلوبة وستجد الأخ ماجد جزاه الله خير قد طرح الكثير عن مثبتات ومنظمات الجهد

وستجد جميع بيانات التغذية الخاصة بجهازك على الأدابتور الخاص به او على خلفية الجهاز


----------

